# Topwheel Max load 130kg Self balancing Electric unicycle



## topwheel (Nov 27, 2014)

*Speed*Up to 11 mph / 18 kmh*Range*Approx. 13 miles / 21 km*Charge time*60 min*Weight*22 lbs / 9.8 kg*Maximum load*264 lbs / 120 kg*Motor power*500 W*Battery*Lithium, 210 Wah*Charger*Custom international 2A charger, 100 - 240 VAC*Tire*14 inch / 360 mm*Maximum incline*30°*Warranty*1 year*Battery lifetime*Over 1000 cycles*Length*15.50 in / 39.5 cm*Width (pedals unfolded)*14.0 in / 35.6 cm*Width (pedals folded)*8.0 in / 20.3 cm*Height*17.7 in / 45 cm


----------

